# Game 48 Thread: Lakers vs Magic



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (29-18, 2nd Place)
Last Game: 76ers 96 - Lakers 73 (2/5)

@









Orlando Magic (13-39, 7th Place)
Last Game: Nets 120 - Magic 99 (2/6)



Sunday, Feb. 8
9:30 am 
at Magic 
TV: ABC 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
  

</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

TMAC is listed as "Questionable Sun. vs Lal. 2/7"


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lakers vs. the worst team in the league. You know the drill...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> TMAC is listed as "Questionable Sun. vs Lal. 2/7"


McGrady "I'm playing Sunday"


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe wont play tommorrow vs the magic


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Well on ABC and starts at 12:30 here and 2 and a half hours before NHL all star game...Well i guess ill have to watch TMAC and Magic get DESTROYED by SHAQ and the Lakers!I wanna see what Magic player will TRY to guard SHAQ...we all know they wont see but from every team the lakers play there is always that ONE player giving the most defensive effort then anyone else towards SHAQ


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

your lucky, starts at 9:30 here:upset:


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, I was hoping for a Kobe/McGrady matchup because that's the ONLY thing interesting thing about this game! But if McGrady is questionable and IF Kobe doesn't play, then it's just another top team vs. garbage team!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If T-Mac doesn't play, expect a blowout victory for us. :yes:


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

I can see Shaq going for 40 or 50 today. Hopefully Payton can last the full game without getting ejected. Slava and Devean and D-Fish gotta step it up also. I've been disappointed with them lately.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

And if T-Mac does play and Kobe and Malone don't, consider your "top team" screwed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

just to let u know shaq isnt on the magic anymore:grinning:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers up 20-14

Shaq with 5 pts, 3 boards, 4 dimes
Rush with 6 pts, 2 steals
Payton with 7 pts 

T-Mac with 10 for Orlando


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lakers up 20-14
> 
> Shaq with 5 pts, 3 boards, 4 dimes
> ...


Tmac could score 100 and the Magic will still lose. That team can't speak defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers losing 49-44

This team sucks :sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the reffing stays like this...the Magic will win easily. We haven't gotten one call to go our way since the Medvedenko technical, this is a load of bull****.

And it doesn't help when morons like Devean George throw the ball away all the time. George needs to sit his *** on the bench until he remembers how to play the game.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> And it doesn't help when morons like Devean George throw the ball away all the time. George needs to sit his *** on the bench until he remembers how to play the game.


That's assuming he ever knew how to play the game in the first place. It's funny how the Magic never play D and then they suddenly look like the Spurs today. It seems like everyone saves their best effort for us and we're not even the defending champs anymore.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

To get an idea of how badly the Lakers are playing, the made the Magic look like a top 15 team in the first half.

Payton has been junk after the first quarter, Shaq isn't touching it, Rush gets a shot once in a blue moon, and Devean George handes the ball for about 18 out of the 24 seconds on the shot clock.

Pathetic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry X i misread your statement
give the ball to rush he is 6/8 with 12 points


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> wut are u talking about rush is 6/8 with 12 points


Exactly. He's the only one out there who can make a shot, yet he's only taken 8 shots.

Hence what I said, "Rush gets a shot once in a blue moon".


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The thing that concerns me about Payton is how poor his defense has become. This guy was still one of the best defenders in the league a few years ago. Now he's just a sieve. iIf we face a team with 2 quality guards in the playoffs, his poor defense is going to come back and bite us.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers lucked out, T Mac probably wont return in the second half...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

tmac 2 go:|


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: I'm laughing at the people saying let's build around Shaq right now.. Errrr... This team is pathetic and if they cant beat the Magic there's no reasons to build around Shaq


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, it's official...we are the worst team in the league.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> :rofl: I'm laughing at the people saying let's build around Shaq right now.. Errrr... This team is pathetic and if they cant beat the Magic there's no reasons to build around Shaq


Which is why I proposed a rebuilding scheme if Kobe leaves. Let Shaq, Malone, GP, and Fisher play out their contracts and build for the future. The draft should become the focus of this team. Once everyone is gone we'll have a crap load of cap room. We might suck like the Bulls but atleast I'll have hope. Without Kobe this team has no future.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fox: I'll just stand here
Shaq: So will I!
Payton: Wow, McGrady with a putback dunk

:laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i was wondering what the hell they were doing
:laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man, the Lakers defense is making Juwon Howard look like a superstar.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Fox: I'll just stand here
> Shaq: So will I!
> Payton: Wow, McGrady with a putback dunk
> ...


Sorry dude, I don't find wasting 2 and a half hours of my day watching a bunch of losers mope around a court that funny.:sigh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

where is M. Carter when you need him


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the.. Lakers SECOND lineup make a come back and cut the lead to 8.. Not the starting lineup :sour:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

dont jinx it


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

damn @ some of Waltons passes. He really is a very good passer. 

Its funny how quickly the Magic collapse when they are confronted with a little bit of pressure. 

Might actually be a close game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I think this is why Orlando is one of the worst teams in the league.. Wow 

Walton playing fantastic baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a game all the sudden.. Walton with 7 assists.. T-Mac drains a three to cut the Laker lead to 1


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nice picture
b34c


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What is Gary Payton doing?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Howard takes Walton to school on three straight times down the floor. Shaq hasnt touched the ball in ages, Payton doing his own thing, Fisher chucking up threes.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well if I were Orlando I would take the mismatch on Luke too

Big 8 second call against Orlando..

Give it to Shaq


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

rick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

richard fox comes through bigtime


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Foxyyyyyyyyyyy

C'mon Stop T-Mac here


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

holy ****
who saw that coming


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fisher with a freakin steal.. GP Layup Lakers by 2 with 4 seconds left


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice reach-in foul by Fisher. I'm impressed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> I think this is why Orlando is one of the worst teams in the league.. Wow


I think this statement sums it all up pretty nicely.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"i dont belive what i just saw"


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

DAYUM, the Magic suck so bad. I've never seen a collapse like that. That was on par with the Celts-Nets playoffs a couple years back.

Johnny Davis is the worst NBA head coach in my lifetime.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Orlando just had their hearts ripped out.


Gotta feel bad for T-Mac...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

And thats what makes them the worst team in the NBA... my god, that is absolutely HORRIFIC... they couldnt have made more mistakes at the end if they tried... 8 second violations, to's and how do you let Fisher get that steal, absolutely terrible...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Payton made a very smart play on the last posession. He left Giricek wide open so that would tempt the inbounder to throw it in even though Giriceks not the guy they wanted with the ball. Kudos to Payton. 

Nice plays by Fish and Fox too. All three of those guys stepped up bigtime at the end.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont feel bad for T-Mac, he abolutely faded at the end, i havent seen a team play that bad of a quarter in a long time, in fact i never have, they absolutely positivley did everything they could possibly do wrong, absolutely HORRIBLE, T-Mac should be ashamed, ya the Lakers got away with a couple questionable calls, but the fact is, is that YOU CANT drop something like that... never in my life have i seen such stupidity by a team, they should all be fired, just quit... im not kidding, them and Atlanta should drive a bus into a firey pit of death... even T-Mac, who was invisible in the fourth...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, so we're second worst. This is really frickin' confusing.

How can Payton, Shaq and Slava get us down by 18, and then Fisher, Walton and Rush lead us back from 14 for the win?

 :whofarted


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I dont feel bad for T-Mac, he abolutely faded at the end, i havent seen a team play that bad of a quarter in a long time, in fact i never have, they absolutely positivley did everything they could possibly do wrong, absolutely HORRIBLE, T-Mac should be ashamed, ya the Lakers got away with a couple questionable calls, but the fact is, is that YOU CANT drop something like that... never in my life have i seen such stupidity by a team, they should all be fired, just quit... im not kidding, them and Atlanta should drive a bus into a firey pit of death... even T-Mac, who was invisible in the fourth...


whoa, calm down. You're way too mad about this.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Only the worst team in the NBA could put on a performance like that... :no: how in gods name did they make the playoffs last year  but Orlando is a team that cant get the job done, remember last year? Orlando up 3-1 T-Mac "It feels good to be out of the first round" and then they drop 3 straight... at least Atlanta doesnt have a star on their team so they have somewhat of an excuse... T-Mac, quit... Johnny Davis, quit... Orlando owner, dont even sell the team, just fire em all, just fire em all or put them in a concentraion camp :grinning:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> whoa, calm down. You're way too mad about this.


No, No, i liked T-Mac, in fact i like Orlando, but this is just absolutely disgusting, i felt bad for T- Mac cuz he always has to carry the team, but we saw what he did in the fourth, absolutely nothing, he didnt take the last shot, he didnt do ANYTHING, it was Howard who kept them in the game, but then to make the mistakes they did is absolutely horrible... me and 4 other people could have at least gotten the ball over the halfcourt line in 8 seconds...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

come on, the lakers lost to PHL bad and they only had one star for 39 minutes
they should have won that
but yes ORLANDO needs lots of help


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> he didnt take the last shot


How can you shoot without the ball in your hands?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you shoot without the ball in your hands?


Ask Jannero Pargo.. he'll tell ya


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> holy ****
> who saw that coming


I did.

y'all may not believe me but I called it. I said to my friend right before they inbounded the ball, "all they need to do is steal the ball and get the layup. They can do it." Yeah right, like that was ever gonna happen. Oops. It did.!:grinning: 

Any nominations for POG? Luke for almost single handedly running the team and getting them back inot the mix?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> come on, the lakers lost to PHL bad and they only had one star for 39 minutes


Which proves my point even more, Philly dominated the Lakers, and Philly FINISHES, ORlando dominated LA and they couldnt finish it, they are absolutely dispicable...



> How can you shoot without the ball in your hands?


Its your job to get it in your hands, when was the last time Kobe on the floor, and didnt get it in his hands... Kobe ALWAYS gets the last shot, its T-MAcs job to GET THE BALL, and make the SHOT... its T-Macs job, to make sure that they DONT make every mistake possible to lose a game, its T-Macs job, to stop a rally, its T-Macs job, to make sure that he puts his team in a position to win, its T-Macs job, to be the best player in the fourth, its T-Macs job, to get his team going, its T-MACS JOB TO not be the laughing stock of the NBA, thats what T-Macs job is...:no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Any nominations for POG? Luke for almost single handedly running the team and getting them back inot the mix?


Walton by far.. Does anybody else love the rookies?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Walton had a good game, he jump started the Lakers... (still no excuse for the Magic)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i do 
any one wanna join the BCook and LWalton Club


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> i do
> any one wanna join the BCook and LWalton Club


No :laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Its your job to get it in your hands, when was the last time Kobe on the floor, and didnt get it in his hands...


Is Mcgrady supposed to pull a Bugs Bunny out there? Is he expected to pass the ball from out of bounds, then run in bounds catch it ? And it's not like McGrady could have easily got the ball in his hands, the Lakers were hounding him at the end. 

It's not McGrady's fault he didn't get the ball in the clutch; It's his teammates fault, and mostly Davis' fault for not running a play to get the ball in T-Mac's hands.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> No :laugh:


GO BACK TO THE KINGS FOURM
:upset:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> i do
> any one wanna join the BCook and LWalton Club


Err.. Lemme think.. Yea


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Is Mcgrady supposed to pull a Bugs Bunny out there? Is he expected to pass the ball from out of bounds, then run in bounds catch it ? And it's not like McGrady could have easily got the ball in his hands, the Lakers were hounding him at the end.
> 
> It's not McGrady's fault he didn't get the ball in the clutch; It's his teammates fault, and mostly Davis' fault for not running a play to get the ball in T-Mac's hands.


Exactly. Another example of people blaming Tmac for the Magic roleplayers sucking.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Game winning basket!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe always manages to get the ball in his hands for the last shot... why cant T-Mac...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Kobe always manages to get the ball in his hands for the last shot... why cant T-Mac...


Kobe has guys on his team that actually require guarding in order to contain them. 

If you actually watch the games, you'll see Tmac double and triple teamed at the end, and Gary Payton after the game even said his whole plan was to let another guy catch it (giricek) and keep it out of Tmacs hands no matter what. They had Horace Grant on the top cover Tmac cutting and a guy following him around as well. 

Lakers have had Horry, Fox, Fisher, George, Payton, Malone. Which one of those guys you going to leave to double Kobe?? All of them can, and have, drained clutch threes or jumpers in the past. 

You cant just teleport to the ball and create a passing angle if the defenses only focus is to make sure you dont get the ball. Its not that simple junior.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Walton AND Fisher to POG.:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well then i dont know what kind of organization their running over there, when you dont get the ball toyour best player... :upset:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Well then i dont know what kind of organization their running over there, when you dont get the ball toyour best player... :upset:


I agree, its very sad indeed. The whole organization needs a makeover, Tmac is really the only bright spot. 35 pts 6 asts 6 rebs on 13-25 shooting playing hurt is amazing.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I nominate SacKings384 for "special" poster of the week. He sure is special....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:laugh: 
i second that


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> I nominate SacKings384 for "special" poster of the week. He sure is special....


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: OMG, I literally burst out laughing when I read that.:laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

A stupid comment from a Magic fan... shocking...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

imo i think it was dead on:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

From what I've read so far, looks like the Magic simply let themselves and their fans down with a complete 4th quarter disaster. There's lots of work that needs to be done in Orlando definitely. T-Mac is fine over there, build the franchise around him. Get at least 4 decent players to help him out, 4 other starters who can actually help T-Mac to carry the scoring load, especially down the stretch. 

Anyway, good win for us. Always nice to see our bench (and rookies) doing things right and winning the game for us.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> imo i think it was dead on


This coming from someone that questioned as to whether Shaq just sat around when he was out with a calf injury...



> u really think shaq has just sit around this whole time??????? Gain Weight My ***


Whos special now...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

now reread that

"u think he sat *around the whole time"*


anyways i dont want to get into an argument
but that was a quote i will always remember


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> I nominate SacKings384 for "special" poster of the week. He sure is special....


Post of the year! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It was pretty classical IMHO, but let's not take it to far guys!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> A stupid comment from a Magic fan... shocking...


That might have been the best comment...ever...on the Laker board.

You can finally go back to your little rinky-dink Kings forum after that one.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> You can finally go back to your little rinky-dink Kings forum after that one.


Then why the hell are you here? Considering that your a Grizzlies fan... get off the Lakers board... if you get on me for being out of a Kings board, dont come in the LAKERS ROOM WHEN YOUR A GRIZZLIES fan to talk crap... :no:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why the hell are you here? Considering that your a Grizzlies fan... get off the Lakers board... if you get on me for being out of a Kings board, dont come in the LAKERS ROOM WHEN YOUR A GRIZZLIES fan to talk crap... :no:


I'm only doing so for the greater good of the people.

As much of a Laker hater as you are, you spend more time on this board than your _own_ team's. Whereas I don't have that problem; I visit every team's board.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I visit Grizzlies board, T Wolves board, Magic board, and i always respond to new Kings posts, it just so happens that there arent that many Kings posts...


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

Sackings...maybe if you had a different name, it wouldn't be so bad. To see kings in every freakin' thread in our (lakers) discussion is really annoying. Why ARE you here all the time anyway? I see you're really young...but maybe you can still understand THIS AIN'T THE KINGS BOARD!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How young is young, if your anything older than 21 and on this board you should kill yourself :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> How young is young, if your anything older than 21 and on this board you should kill yourself :yes:


That's probably why most people on this board don't like you, you're too immature to understand simple concepts.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> How young is young, if your anything older than 21 and on this board you should kill yourself :yes:



The word is "you're" not "your". I don't know...I'm sure I learned that before I reached your age (16). 

Keep your head in the books instead of on the Lakers board.....you'll be much better off.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> That's probably why most people on this board don't like you, you're too immature to understand simple concepts


Your the one that calls people a troll, which is like the comeback of a six year old...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> The word is "you're" not "your". I don't know...I'm sure I learned that before I reached your age (16).


No ****, im not gonna sit and punctuate everyting i type... like lol, i dont say laugh out loud... great diss...



> Keep your head in the books instead of on the Lakers board.....you'll be much better off.


And if you wanna correct my grammar, ellipsis are three periods, not five...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

As usual, a game thread has devolved into a back and forth argument between posters. I think this one is about finished.


----------

